
Salva: And 3-dimensional fluid simulation library in Rust - adamnemecek
https://salva.rs/demo_all_examples3/
======
adamnemecek
Wasn't sure if I should have linked to demos or to the project page.

[https://salva.rs/](https://salva.rs/)

